# Meet my new little boy *Zeddy Bear* *PHOTOS*



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just got a little boy. He's a beige rex. 









































Here are some photos of Roo with Zeddy Bear
















Roo tasting the playsilk








































And my son and Zeddy


----------



## lucie (Jan 9, 2008)

soooooooooooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

I want to steal them both.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Cuteness!


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

Zeddy really looks like a baby bear in some of those photos. Really cute rats. Glad they went to a good home.


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Awww. He's so cute! I might have to steal him.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww I love rex's they are so cute!


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

rexs our great i just got a little female that looks likes your


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Your son is beautiful, those pictures are so darling!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What cute boys! (rat and human!)


----------



## Shokubeni (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my god so cuuuuuute!


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

that is super cute!! i just let my little girl hold my rats for the first time properly today and it was so nice to watch. your rats are beautiful!


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

aww hes cute i might have some of them in pancakes litter or summit similar ha cus she has curly whiskers :S 

aint he a *whatever you said* dumbo cus of the ears :S ... i know nothing so if im wrong just ignore me lol ... but he is gorgeous! 

update: a beige rex hehe


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Cute!!!


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

The rats are soo cute and so is your son!


----------

